# More Krone tedder questions



## Trotwood2955 (Sep 4, 2012)

Ok, I know tedders in general and especially Krone tedders have been discussed at length many, many times on here before and I think it's safe to say the general Haytalk consensus is that Krone tedders are best of the best. Not trying to beat a dead horse. What I am after is some specifics on a few things on these tedders though from those of you running them. Starting to look around and think about trading the NH 163 (Kuhn 502) on a new tedder. The 163 is a good tedder and has served me very well and I think it does an excellent job spreading hay. It is 8 years old and still looks close to new. We just moved up to a 10' discbine last year and I'd like something that is a little bit better matched to the wider mower and also travels better on the road. Had really been looking over the Pequea TT4100 as a replacement. Had never really considered a Krone simply because the main dealer around here is about an hour away and not as convenient, and had just a lukewarm experience with them when shopping for rotary rakes several years ago. But, I forgot that our chain Deere dealer is also a Krone dealer and saw a brand new KW5.52/4x7T on their lot the other day (first new piece of Krone equipment I've seen on their lot in years). I have to admit it looked pretty sharp and got me considering it in the mix.

I've read many past posts on these tedders and wanted some clarification on them.

1) My understanding is the Krone tedders are plumbed with one hose/one remote and the fold feature takes priority and therefore you can't tilt the tedder back while running in the field? At least not without adding a second hose and redoing the plumbing? Has anyone done this and gotten along ok? Being able to tilt back the rotors while operating is a must for me. We are able to do this with our NH 163 when turning on the ends and this keeps the hay from piling up uneven when turning. The way it functions is the wing fold gets priority but the transport locks keep the wings from folding up more than about a foot, and then the tilt function kicks in. Maybe this is just being picky, but in heavy hay you can create a mess and uneven drying I feel like if you don't tilt the rotors back when turning or doing point rows. Also have a couple rough spots/ditches that I like to be able to tilt the rotors back to cross.

2) Road travel. I have read past posts that say these tedders travel fine on the road, and others that don't. I don't see a lot of Krone tedders in my area but did get behind a neighbor one day pulling his at 18mph and it was swerving bad...but I also think it was an older model with smaller tires than what come on the newer ones? That is really the only thing I hate about my 163...anything over 15 mph and you think something is going to tip over or come flying apart. So do the newer model road travel ok? I don't need to pull them at pickup speeds, but would like to be able to go 25 mph, which is the top speed of the tractor we usually ted with.

I have not priced the Krone yet but I know it will be higher than the Pequea and probably won't get as good a trade on my NH 163, but I just want to get the best long term buy with the features that work for me - and you guys sure do seem to love Krone . The Pequea tedders sure do look heavy built too in my opinion. And from videos I've watched of them it looks like it can be tilted back first prior to folding the wings. I definitely like that about it. Thanks for any info.


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

All great questions Trot! Look forward to another thread on Tedders, from one who keeps threatening my own with banishment for years now.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

The road travel: Krone turned the wheel yoke brackets to the rear and they have traveled great since then. It put a little more weight on the tongue. I pull mine down the road with a truck and no wobble.

Tilt: A friend bought two Krone tedders. On one he switched the hoses on the priority valve to make it tilt then fold. ( not sure if the hoses reached or he had to make 2 a little longer )

I intend to add an extra set of hoses to separate the fold and tilt. We have terraces and I want to be able to tilt back when crossing them.

Pequea makes a very good tedder by all accounts. I have never seen one in person. I have also never read anything negative about them.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

I have been looking at both Krone, Kuhn and Pequea (six baskets to replace a 4 basket spaghetti brand). I am going with the Krone (even though more $$), because of the ability to make more adjustments (both attack angle and teeth angle adjustments, along with tedder angle along fences). I really like the Kuhn with the power fence angle adjustment (but even more $$).

The biggest thing that hurt the Pequea models in MY area is the dealership. IMHO, if you don't have a knowledgeable dealership (sales/parts/service), you will have a hard time getting my business. I guess maybe I am being 'stingy' with MY cash, but that's my prerogative presently.

Larry


----------



## Trotwood2955 (Sep 4, 2012)

Yeah I like being able to make adjustments if needed. My 163 works well. But other than angle of the rotors/height of the teeth off the ground that is it. I believe the Pequea is similar to the Krone in that you can adjust the angle of the spindles as well as the teeth to make it less or more aggressive. I also like the Pequea has no rope to fool with to lock it up for transport, and the safety guards are much simpler and less intrusive (and cleaner looking in my opinion) than the Krone. I know safety is important, but I kinda scratch my head on all those fangled upright guards on the Krone.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Trotwood2955 said:


> I believe the Pequea is similar to the Krone in that you can adjust the angle of the spindles as well as the teeth to make it less or more aggressive.


I couldn't find out if you could adjust the aggressiveness of the teeth on the Pequea, that is why I mentioned the (IMHO) the inadequate knowledge base at my local dealership. I almost think they didn't realize they were a Pequea dealership. They are more tuned to the 'suburban' 1-10 acre hobby farm, with a Kubota / NH line up. For my NH stuff I go to a different dealership (farther drive), that stocks parts for something bigger than a 20-30 hp oversized garden tractor.

Larry


----------



## Trotwood2955 (Sep 4, 2012)

Yeah don't quote me on the ability to change the aggressiveness of the teeth...just pretty sure I remember seeing that on a good review video I saw on YouTube done by someone who had just bought and assembled one. I have found anymore, at least in my area, doesn't matter what color or brand of dealer, if you really want to know something you need to find out info other ways...like here and YouTube from people who actually use the equipment. My experience is dealerships flat out don't know the answer, or just make it up as they go.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Trotwood- a couple of thoughts. I traded my 163 on my Krone as well. Was a dyed in the wool NH haytool guy before I saw a used Krone tedder and decided that was the move to make. Soo much better construction, real steel. At any rate, I had the same issue, no krone dealers locally other than the big JD dealer from Southcentral va who dissed the NH. So, called Messicks in pa who deals in both, got top dollar for my 163 and good price on my krone. Might be worth a shot for you.

I suspect Krone1 will pipe in and this has been in a tedder thread before, I think krone makes some optional valve to split the lines so one can run off two remotes if you have that setup on your tedding tractor.

I don't go anywhere with my tedder that I travel more than max tractor speed so can't comment on wobble but I do remember that issue with the nh, but the tires on the krone are 2.5-3 times as big.

I wouldn't trade my Krone for any other brand, period. Love it. I have never had to play around with the aggressiveness settings on the teeth but there is significant adjustment. The field edge capability is fabulous and I use it virtually every time I ted, both to do field edges and to flip already tedded hay over a half width to promote both ground drying and hay mixing. Works really nice.


----------



## lfc (Jun 23, 2010)

I bought a new 7.82 6-rotor this year and also wish the tines would angle before folding. I'll have to look into the priority valve and see if it can be switched. One thing I did have an issue with is the hydraulic border control which, like the tine angle, uses a one-way cylinder and an accumulator. All of my tractors seem to leak enough at the remotes that the wheels would eventually steer to one side due to the leakage caused by the constant pressure of the accumulator on the other side of the cylinder. Shutting off the isolation valve works but requires me to get off the tractor, so at that point why bother to have it be hydraulic? In response, my dealer was great and made me up a second hose to replace accumulator.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

r82230 said:


> I couldn't find out if you could adjust the aggressiveness of the teeth on the Pequea, that is why I mentioned the (IMHO) the inadequate knowledge base at my local dealership. I almost think they didn't realize they were a Pequea dealership. They are more tuned to the 'suburban' 1-10 acre hobby farm, with a Kubota / NH line up. For my NH stuff I go to a different dealership (farther drive), that stocks parts for something bigger than a 20-30 hp oversized garden tractor.
> 
> Larry


Almost all ag dealers are getting like that. Anymore TSC is for the suburbanite who has six chickens in the backyard.

Maybe the dealers are going that route as those folks have money to spend instead of actually having to make things pencil out at the end of the year.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Wish they (Krone) would simply put the road sign they have on the rake on the tedder and the same with the bracket for the pto shaft holder. The rake setup is really nice, the tedder not so much. My rear guards (vertical posts with the slow veh signs died an early death. No other issues.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

One thing I really like about Krone is the abundence of literature - far more than any other manufacturer IMHO.

Here is link to the tedder brochures: http://www.krone-northamerica.com/krone-produkte/rotary-tedders/

And a link to the Krone manuals: http://media.krone-northamerica.com/

If Krone products any reflection of their manuals, their stuff has to be good.....

Bill


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

No problems with any krone equipment I've owned....my 4 basket is the u-joint type, never a problem and all of my guards ar in place as they come from the factory, ditto for the smv supports. I like the stabilizer in the back, most occasions, we didn't use the front jack....would've liked to be able to store it better on the machine. Border Ted worked great, no issues....
New one works just as flawless, so far....knock on wood


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

Ok great I'm sold on krone! 
Now, would some one please step up to the plate and buy me one!


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I'll make ya a good deal on a used one but it's gonna be a haul.....seems I remember someone taking a diesel Jetta on a road trip to get a Tedder......it's doable


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

The only problem we've had with the Krone was when doing a second ted with really heavy crop. It tended to make two windrows on the second ted pretty bad but by adjusting the tines it's pretty much fixed. There's a thread on Haytalk somewhere explaining it.


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> I'll make ya a good deal on a used one but it's gonna be a haul.....seems I remember someone taking a diesel Jetta on a road trip to get a Tedder......it's doable


I'm always up for a road trip!


----------

